# طريقة حديثة لصنع ثاني اكسيد الكربون السائل



## ايهابووو (24 سبتمبر 2011)

CO2 غاز ينتج عن عمليات الاحتراق مع مزيج من الغازات الاخرى (N2 ,CO ,STEAM ,SO2 ,.....) .
تبدأ العملية في الREBOILER , وضمن حجرة الحرق وباستخدام (مشعل BURNER ) لحرق مادة هايدروكاربونية
ممكن ان تكون(مشتق بترولي مثل كيروسين ,ديزل,LPG ...) تحدد المادة المستخدمة توفرها والكلفة.
بعد عملية الحرق يؤخذ مزيج الغازات الناتجة- ذو درجة حرارة عالية- الى برج الغسل(برج محشو مصنوع من الستانلس ستيل ) يتم ادخال المزيج من اسفل برج الغسل و من الاعلى يضخ ماء بارد بما يشبه الرشاش (الدش المستخدم في الحمام)حيث يقوم الماء بتبريد مزيج الغازات وتخليصه من اي شوائب صلبة وكذلك اذابة جمبع مركبات الكبريت .
الماء الناتج من عملية الغسل يعاد تبريد ويداور للاسنخدام مرة اخرى بعد ان نضيف له NaOH لمعالجة الPH 
اما مزيج الغازات فيمرر الى برج الامتصاص (برج محشو )تدخل الغازات من الاسفل عبر الحشوة ومن اعلى البرج وبواسطة الرشاش (الدش) يضخ مادة مونوايثانول امين(MEA ) التي تمتص غاز CO2 فقط عند درجات حرارة (50 م الى 55 م) بينما باقى الغازات (88%N2 و11 % اوكسجين غير محترق والمتبقي بخار الماء وكمية مهملة من غاز اول اوكسيد الكربون )فتطلق عبرVent الى الجو وهي غير ضارة.
اما مادة الMEA التي امتصت غاز CO2 فتمرر الى مبادل حراري يسخنها الى درجة 130 م وتمرر من اعلى برج الفصل(برج محشو حشوة شبكية لعدة طبقات تتيح مساحة سطحية كبيرة جدا ضمن ارتفاع معقول للبرج) حيث يتم فصل غاز CO2 عن MEA . غاز CO2 الناتج يبرد عبر مبادل حراري ثم خزان فصل لفصل ما علق به من الMEA ثم يضغط و يمرر عبر محلول برمنغنات البوتاسيوم للتنقيةمن مركبات النايتروجين المحتمل تكونها ,بعد ذلك يمرر غازCO2 عبر مجفف لازالة اي رطوبة ثم يمرر على فلتر وبعدها يبردالى درجة-26 م الى -28 م (الضغط = 16 الى 18 بار ) يصبح الCO2 سائل, يخزن في خزان معد لذلك . درجة النقاوة =99,995%.
ممكن الحصول على الثلج الجاف(DRY ICE ) عبر خفض مفاجئ وسريع للضغط لسائل الCO2 .
اما الMEA فيعاد تنشيطه وتبريده لمداورة استعماله مرة اخرى.


----------



## رانيا م (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية عالمعلومات الجميلة اخ ايهاب


----------



## ostazmazica (5 يونيو 2015)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## ostazmazica (5 يونيو 2015)

و ده ايميلي استاذ ايهاب ارجو التواصل 
[email protected]


----------

